# Look what arrived today!!!



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

I got my Moose Bumper in few mins ago.


Can get pics to upload.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

use the manage attachments option


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cause ur trying to paste it from ur desk top. you got to either upload it here as an attachment, or load it somewhere else and use the


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice....mount it up


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

I just tried to mount and bolt hole would not line up.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Witch one? , How far off was it? could have been warped a little in shipping


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

arkmudder you mean you txt me the first pic of it installed cant belive you havent posted them yet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah mayne, put up some pics. I'd like to see it on your ride.


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is picture off my cell phone. I will get better pics when i get home.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice lookin Bumper:rockn:


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

thats a nice bumper there i like that


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice...I might hafta check into one for my bike


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is some more pics


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

we will work on the rest of your mods when we get the snorks and dasa air cleaner on the rex


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

How durable is that bumper?


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

how much does it weight? dont see the good in having it if it adds much weight. Not like you are pushing trees over really while in water/mud


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> how much does it weight? dont see the good in having it if it adds much weight. Not like you are pushing trees over really while in water/mud


He's running stock tires so I doubt he sees a lot of water/mud. Around here, we push through trees and brush every ride. That said, I'm interested in how much it weights also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

I want one, but have to wait till after vacation to see if I have money for it....


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have the same bumper and love it the weight is not to bad


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

man whats your name? i used to live in monticello.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> how much does it weight? dont see the good in having it if it adds much weight. Not like you are pushing trees over really while in water/mud


I go in water and mud and push over trees climbing out of the holes. Lol Powerlines mud


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I want one bad but got to ge winch first for the plow then the MSD then maybe the bumper lol. Who cares how much the weight is not like its 50lbs or anything and still wont hold down the front end you know just my 2 cents.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have one myself and its light. They call it a brush guard but i have done and put it through some crazy stuff. It has held up with no dents or bends. Cants say much for scratches cause im always pushing someone somewhere.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

im waintin for the guiy on here thats building a few custom bumpers for a brute i plan on gettin one


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks nice man. How far off the bumper does it sit? Can you post a pic. from a side view?


----------

